# Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2014



## Veho (Mar 27, 2014)

Trailer oop: 


​ 


The nostrils... the nostrils    


Also, this


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 27, 2014)

not excited... 
I'm actually a bit worried.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 27, 2014)

It was linked earlier on IRC.

I was always a ghostbusters kid, the turtle going into the hummer set off warning bells though. However William Fichtner being the Shredder means I will probably find time when it gets to DVD.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 27, 2014)

Should be labelled NSFW. It took everything in my power not to laugh.


----------



## XDel (Mar 27, 2014)

Michael Bay, need I say more?


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 27, 2014)

XDel said:


> Michael Bay, need I say more?



Normally no, however I reckon he earned a couple of points for pain and gain.


----------



## XDel (Mar 27, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Normally no, however I reckon he earned a couple of points for pain and gain.


 
/Me returns back to David Cronenburg films.


----------



## hundshamer (Mar 27, 2014)

I thought Micheal Bay had it with Megan Fox. This doesn't seem as dark as the original Keven Eastman/Peter Laird comics. Too bad.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 28, 2014)

Don't go, Ninja. Don't go, Ninja, don't go.

Honestly, the animatronic suits from the 90's looked better... plus, they had Vanilla Ice, too.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 28, 2014)

Well, hes already ruined transformers for us, now probably this. I guess if he continues along this childhood destruction path... I think its probably Sesame Street thats up next.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 28, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Normally no, however I reckon he earned a couple of points for pain and gain.


 

 Sadly, that's probably his most competent made film to date.


----------



## Terenigma (Apr 1, 2014)

Lets get the obvious things out the way:

- Turtles look too ugly (I know they are mutants but there is no need to make them look this bad)
- William fichtner as shredder. No badass japanese samurai looking dude as how we know shredder should look. 
- Megan fox as april. Not redheaded, cant act, movie will most likely focus on her and not the turtles. 
- The implication that the turtles were "created" by shredder. 
- No Casey Jones (that we know of)

More detail:

I wasnt a fan of transformers growing up but even i could tell that they took the focus off them to focus on sam and megan in the movie and was ridiculous. I really fear the same happening to this film. Old movies understood that you dont have to have a human male/female main character as your lead, transformers somewhat got away with it but this film wont. If the turtles dont get more screentime than megan then this movie will bomb HARD and will destroy the reputation and any chance of fixing it. Speaking of Megan... WHY CAST HER?! She is single-handedly the worst actress right now and she isnt even that hot. I will still give this film a chance when its out but i dont want the turtles to turn from being cool to a joke and secondary characters. Like what happened to transformers...


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 1, 2014)

Megan Foxx as April O'Neil, sorry, but in the original show, April O'Neil had a perceptible IQ, Megan Foxx does not.  And since when were the Ninja Turtles Shrek wannabies?


----------



## Veho (Apr 2, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Megan Foxx as April O'Neil, sorry, but in the original show, April O'Neil had a perceptible IQ, Megan Foxx does not.


If only they hired someone else to write her lines for her


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 2, 2014)

Veho said:


> If only they hired someone else to write her lines for her


 

Assuming she can understand the lines.  Guess that would rule out anything besides being a slut.


----------



## Veho (Apr 2, 2014)

Someone improved the turtle design in Photoshop (1 is the improved design, 2 is the design from the trailer). What could have been:


----------



## Vengenceonu (Apr 2, 2014)

So by a show of hands, how many of you also think they' were trying to reach the Uncanny Valley?


----------



## Youkai (Apr 2, 2014)

omg ...

they should stop with reviving the old series already.
I liked the Original Turtles Movie and I was a hugh fan of the original cartoon (called Hero Turtles here in Germany) and i was already totaly pissed off swing that new cartoon series ... who knows what they are making out of the movie but most attempts of resurecting the old stuff in a new style fails so Bad at least for all the old people I know who watched the Originals


----------



## Veho (Jun 24, 2014)

​


----------



## Gahars (Jun 24, 2014)

Veho said:


> *snip*


 

So... someone saw the Silver Samurai from The Wolverine and thought, "THIS is our Shredder!"


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 1, 2014)

Whoopi Goldberg? Are you fucking kidding me?

Ugh. These movie adaptations are really getting severely out of hand. This looks worse than Age of Extinction and that was awful.


----------



## Terenigma (Jul 1, 2014)

There has been a leak with major info about the movie. Check this only if you are ok with spoilers:



Spoiler



IT WILL SUCK.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm sorry, but the "turtles" in this are like bad knockoffs to LoZ's Gorons. The edited versions posted in this thread are far better.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 1, 2014)

You know, my biggest gripe with the movie, is they're trying to modernize it. And, I'm sorry but no, there's no need to. What was wrong with the foot clan still being ninja's? When did the turtles become so damn big, seriously, bigger than a hummer? 

Iono, I'll still see this, but I just think that this will still fail in comparison to the original turtles movie. That had everything right where it actually felt it was the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. And those re-edits Veho posted of the turtles' faces, THOSE LOOK AMAZING! Why couldn't they add the little round noses/beaks thing?


----------



## Terenigma (Jul 1, 2014)

ShadowSoldier said:


> You know, my biggest gripe with the movie, is they're trying to modernize it. And, I'm sorry but no, there's no need to. What was wrong with the foot clan still being ninja's? When did the turtles become so damn big, seriously, bigger than a hummer?
> 
> *Iono, I'll still see this*, but I just think that this will still fail in comparison to the original turtles movie. That had everything right where it actually felt it was the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. And those re-edits Veho posted of the turtles' faces, THOSE LOOK AMAZING! Why couldn't they add the little round noses/beaks thing?


 
No. NO!! This is what will give those god damn exec's the delusion that its a good idea to reboot these ideas. For gods sake dont see it! If you are a fan of the turtles and are put off by the trailers then wait till its pirated and download it, dont go cinima, dont buy the dvd. I know im only 1 guy but i refuse to go see this crap as a statement. The turtles have gone through many re-designs but this one is too much. They're changing too much and everyone is just following like sheep.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 1, 2014)

Terenigma said:


> No. NO!! This is what will give those god damn exec's the delusion that its a good idea to reboot these ideas. For gods sake dont see it! If you are a fan of the turtles and are put off by the trailers then wait till its pirated and download it, dont go cinima, dont buy the dvd. I know im only 1 guy but i refuse to go see this crap as a statement. The turtles have gone through many re-designs but this one is too much. They're changing too much and everyone is just following like sheep.




Or you know, you could actually be a normal civilized person who used a bit of his brain and instead see's the film before writing it off. It makes your opinion and point, a lot more valid.


----------



## Terenigma (Jul 1, 2014)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Or you know, you could actually be a normal civilized person who used a bit of his brain and instead see's the film before writing it off. It makes your opinion and point, a lot more valid.



The trailer doesnt interest me. Im physically put off my what they've done to the designs of the turtles, story could be original and maybe its a watchable movie to others but trailers are designed to generate interest for the movie, each new trailer has put me off the idea and im fed up of hollywood just turning to the next classic thing and rebooting it because they cant come up with original ideas. Remember when transformers were cool? Me either. 

I watched the original twilight film because my girlfriend argued the same point you just did but that was still a god damn awful movie. Sometimes you can judge a book by its cover and this is one book i dont intend to pay to read.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 1, 2014)

heh, you know, years after this releases on DVD, BR, etc, someone will edit the entire thing to change the turtles' faces, and it will be the greatest part of the movie.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 1, 2014)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Or you know, you could actually be a normal civilized person who used a bit of his brain and instead see's the film before writing it off. It makes your opinion and point, a lot more valid.


 

It's Michael Bay, that really does go without saying that it will indeed be a piss poor movie with the same bullshit he puts in all of his movies, so....


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 1, 2014)

We pretty much had the same cartoon faces this whole time. I really don't think the faces or nostrils are that bad.


----------



## Vanth88 (Jul 1, 2014)

When I first seen the trailer I thought of a few things like many of you. The redesign was horrible, they're now as big as the hulk, since when did turtles ever have lips? why are they wearing too many accessories? I thought shredder was Asian? Megan Fox? Really? explosions.. daylight! more explosions? Micheal Bay :|

I know the 90's movies were cheesy and since then it's to be expected to modernize the cartoons in some way. The new TMNT cartoon for example is a great way to do this. I just don't.. get.. this.. I don't even think kids will get this. It doesn't even look like it'll appeal to kids or old fans.

See that's where the real problem is though. The Nick show is great and I know kids like it too, yet despite this being a Nick movie it has none of the voice actors reprising their roles from the show. In fact It has little to nothing in common with the new cartoon. The movie itself isn't even appealing in the sense that this is supposed to be based off of the cartoon.

Of course this is all my opinion but I won't be watching the movie either. This doesn't appeal to me yet a few of my friends and family are ok with it, so you know people will watch it regardless.


----------



## Chiejina (Jul 1, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> We pretty much had the same cartoon faces this whole time. I really don't think the faces or nostrils are that bad.


 
People love to bitch my friend. I'll see it and judge it form that. Just god I hate bay making hot chicks in movies useless. Hopefully she does more than hold up the phone recording them.
I hope its done well.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 1, 2014)

Terenigma said:


> The trailer doesnt interest me. Im physically put off my what they've done to the designs of the turtles, story could be original and maybe its a watchable movie to others but trailers are designed to generate interest for the movie, each new trailer has put me off the idea and im fed up of hollywood just turning to the next classic thing and rebooting it because they cant come up with original ideas. Remember when transformers were cool? Me either.
> 
> I watched the original twilight film because my girlfriend argued the same point you just did but that was still a god damn awful movie. Sometimes you can judge a book by its cover and this is one book i dont intend to pay to read.


Twilight is a movie meant for girls who are just phasing out of the sports bras... soo... yeah there was very little chance of you liking it to begin with.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 1, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> We pretty much had the same cartoon faces this whole time.


 
As the saying goes, "If it ain't broke, don't Shrek it."


----------



## Veho (Jul 17, 2014)

​


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 17, 2014)

This whole thing just looks like a big ol' bag of Nope to me.

Assuming I was entirely tolerant about everything that idiot did to ruin the turtles, the fact megan fox is in the movie is just a fucking joke. She doesn't fit the role even slightly.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 2, 2014)

Look likes Paramount Picture company showed Ninja Turtle movie poster in Australia with 9/11 attack? 
Information, poster etc are available on this website.

http://time.com/3055861/paramount-tmnt
http://www.theguardian.com/film/2014/jul/30/teenage-mutant-ninja-turtles-9-11-gaff
http://kotaku.com/teenage-mutant-ninja-turtles-poster-has-an-unfortunate-1612569054


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 2, 2014)

I wonder if people were genuinely upset or paramount decided to play it safe.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 2, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> I wonder if people were genuinely upset or paramount decided to play it safe.


 
Most people weren't really upset, they were just dumbfounded about how something that obvious was missed. Ninja Turtles takes place in NY, building blowing up, released september 11th? Kinda hard not to miss. On the flipside though, if the release date was September 10th or 12th, no one would have bat an eye.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 2, 2014)

Ah, I forgot the New York part.

I do still find it interesting that people still remember/treat the event as they do, I suppose if it does not happen very often.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 5, 2014)

inb4thisdoesbetterthanGotGattheboxoffice

Cuz "Mah Childhood!" mixed in with some "It's just a popcorn movie."


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ninja Turtle got sequel on year 2016! 

http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/08/10/paramount-announces-teenage-mutant-ninja-turtles-sequel


----------

